# Instabilidade Portugal Continental - 31 de Agosto e 1 de Setembro



## AnDré (27 Ago 2011 às 07:46)

Já em tempos tinha dito aqui no fórum que não era de todo invulgar ver geada em Agosto em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.

Fotos fresquinhas de há instantes:


----------



## David sf (28 Ago 2011 às 19:17)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2011*



Fil disse:


> Sabes que temperatura fez André?
> 
> Às 04h a estação de Bragança estava com 4,1ºC, também deve ter geado nas áreas rurais.
> 
> Neste momento na minha estação tenho 20,4ºC e céu limpo com mínima de 7,8ºC.



Mínima de 1,5ºC em Bragança, segundo o IM.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2011 às 22:51)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2011*

Boas

Dia muito agradável. Ao início da tarde vi "coisas" no céu que pareciam "rastos de evaporação". Posto algumas fotos "da coisa":














Alguém pode confirmar do que seja?


----------



## AnDré (29 Ago 2011 às 10:21)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2011*



Fil disse:


> Sabes que temperatura fez André?
> 
> Às 04h a estação de Bragança estava com 4,1ºC, também deve ter geado nas áreas rurais.



Não tinha como medir a temperatura.
Sei que por volta da meia noite um termómetro de mercúrio na parede de uma das casas do centro da aldeia marcava 6,8ºC. 

Também há que dizer que Várzea é um local muito propicio a geadas. A parte mais baixa da aldeia, onde tirei as fotos, está a ~900m de altitude e nele passa um ribeiro. Os montes em volta têm cotas de 1000-1100m e estão minados de aerogeradores. Por eles, sei que na serra esteve vento a noite toda, porque estiveram sempre em funcionamento.
Em Várzea, nem uma brisa, como sempre, o que permitiu a geada.

Durante praticamente toda a semana, excepto na noite de 25 para 26 em que esteve de nevoeiro e chuva, fez bastante frio à noite. Só os bailes aqueciam. 
Infelizmente nunca consegui acordar suficientemente cedo para ver se tinha geado ou não.
Excepto no Sábado porque tive que rumar cedo a sul.

Portanto, é provável que nessa semana tenha geado qualquer coisa, mais vezes. 

Quanto à frequência do fenómeno em Agosto, de facto não é comum a geada lá em Agosto, mas por vezes acontece.
Volto a dizer que o local é bastante propicio à geada.

Mais uma foto da manhã de Sábado:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Ago 2011 às 20:11)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2011*



Zoelae disse:


> A esse valor ser verdadeiro, será um record absoluto ou perto disso. Para o periodo 1971-2000, a mínima mais baixa fora de 4,4ºC.
> 
> A estação de Vinhais tem tido quase sempre mínimas mais altas que Bragança.



Boa noite,

Peço desculpa pelo lapso, tinha ideia que Vinhais teria temperaturas mais baixas que Bragança.

Eu não coloco em causa o valor, apenas me levanta muitas reservas...

*Weather on Line:*






*Ogimet:*






Que a noite foi gélida não há dúvidas, mas qualquer uma desta fontes já dão temperaturas até o dobro de diferença... A estação estará com algum tipo de problema? Têm notado grandes diferenças em relação às circundantes? Fil, qual foi a sua mínima naquela noite?


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Ago 2011 às 13:03)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2011*






Será por isto que vamos esperar...


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2011 às 19:23)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2011*

A chuva deve voltar amanhã, mas hoje ainda esteve um rico dia de sol e calor.
















Agora o céu já está muito nublado e registo 21,9ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Ago 2011 às 23:09)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2011*

Boas. 
Por Lamas de Mouro, mínima muito...


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2011 às 13:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2011*












Na 3ª foto, desconfio que vi um semi-tornado no céu que não chegou a transformar-se em nada, foi por volta das 12:40h, nesta altura o vento estava cada vez mais forte, até que deu um grande aguaceiro.


----------



## |Ciclone| (31 Ago 2011 às 22:40)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2011*

Também fotografei o halo, aqui fica, foi o melhor que consegui:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Ago 2011 às 23:43)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2011*

Algumas fotos do halo:

Máquina fotográfica:


 


Telemóvel:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2011 às 07:05)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2011*

que desilusão a noite todoa sem chuva
o céu está assim


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2011 às 12:58)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

Está uma célula para os lados de Sintra a crescer a uma grande velocidade.
Aspecto da mesma há instantes.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Set 2011 às 16:28)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2011*

Aqui por Lagoa já chove novamente, e já houve um pouco de trovoada também. Sigo com 21,1ºC e vento moderado com rajadas, de WSW, que nos últimos 10 minutos tiveram uma rajada máxima de *54,7km/h*.
Fica aqui a foto possível da célula que trazia a actividade eléctrica, tirada na zona do Parchal.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

PS: Chove forte em Lagoa neste momento.


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2011 às 16:40)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

Vão-se ouvindo os trovões de uma pequena célula a este de mim!

Vai pingando.

---------------

EDIT 16:50 - A pequena célula aumentou exponencialmente. 






Sucedem-se os trovões. Para Sacavém o cenário está bem escuro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2011 às 17:20)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2011*

o céu em serpa está assim


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2011 às 17:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

Célula que se mantém estagnada na região oriental de Lisboa a partir da webcam meteomoita:








Vista de Odivelas:


----------



## Pixie (1 Set 2011 às 17:52)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

Sacavém, faz sol de um lado, núvens escuras a norte e por cima do rio troveja e acontece isto:


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 18:07)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2011*

Parece estar-se a pôr bem negro a Sul: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19.9ºC e 81% HR, a temperatura começa a descer de novo. Mas aquele negro parece estagnado.
Pelo radar vem aí festa da grossa para Elvas


----------



## Pixie (1 Set 2011 às 18:08)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*


----------



## shli30396 (1 Set 2011 às 18:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

Um dos "braços" da célula que estava esta tarde em Lisboa (parede branca lá atrás) estendia-se até Rio de Mouro, mas não deu nada.


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 18:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2011*

Neste momento está assim a Este de Gondomar






E a sul assim


----------



## Saul Monteiro (1 Set 2011 às 18:38)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

Boas.

Por aqui foi o que se pode arranjar, de uma célula que passou por aqui a pouco. 
Que tristeza de dia


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 18:47)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

Muito boas fotos Saúl, ao menos tiveste mais sorte que eu 

Por aqui sempre passaram algumas mammatus 

A Oeste:









Serra da Arrábida:





Célula na zona do Montijo/Alcochete:






E mais uma vez, umas belas Mammatus:


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Set 2011 às 18:54)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

A célula que cresceu mesmo ao meu lado, a Este, deu alguns trovões por aqui, sendo o primeiro bem potente, de resto foi sempre "rosnando", mas ao longe, vi um ou dois raios para os lados de Lisboa.

Aqui fica a panorâmica:


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Set 2011 às 19:21)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*



JoãoPT disse:


> A célula que cresceu mesmo ao meu lado, a Este, deu alguns trovões por aqui, sendo o primeiro bem potente, de resto foi sempre "rosnando", mas ao longe, vi um ou dois raios para os lados de Lisboa.
> 
> Aqui fica a panorâmica:



A mesma, vista da Arrábida


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 19:39)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2011*

Assim se encontra o céu agora entre Estremoz e o Redondo:





Fonte: MeteoRedondo


----------



## Saul Monteiro (1 Set 2011 às 19:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

Post Original de JoãoPT
Aqui fica a panorâmica:





Muito bem apanhada


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 19:53)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2011*

Neste momento está muito escuro a Sudeste de Gondomar


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 19:54)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

Pôr-do-sol:














Muito boa foto Joãopt


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2011 às 20:06)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2011*

Céu espectacular para Leste neste momento:







EDIT: chuva fortíssima para a zona de Valongo, não se vê nada


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2011 às 20:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2011*

Fotos tiradas a 15 minutos atrás:












Por agora, céu nublado e completamente laranja (como as fotos que os nossos colegas apresentaram).
*20,3ºC*


----------



## Fi (1 Set 2011 às 20:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2011*

Não me lembro de um fim início de noite tão "amarelado". Até faz confusão andar lá fora. O céu está completamente negro a Este e, a Oeste, um pôr do sol cor de laranja. 

A temperatura é de 20,2ºC neste momento e começa a soprar uma brisa fraca de Sul.

Infelizmente, não consigo captar a tonalidade do céu, não tenho máquina para isso. Apenas, consegui esta foto do arco íris, tirada à 10 minutos atrás.


----------



## manchester (1 Set 2011 às 20:21)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2011*

Boas tardes!!

Confirmo as noticias de chuva forte, aqui por Ermesinde, está assim há cerca de 15/20 minutos.
Fica foto que tirei há pouco...o ceu apresentava uma cor alaranjada, uma vez que brilhava o Sol do lado do mar em contraste com o escuro do ceu dos lados de Valongo...siga a foto!!


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2011 às 20:23)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2011*

Chove forte e grosso

e vem mais  carga a caminho:


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Set 2011 às 20:52)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*



FranciscoAlex disse:


> Só queria ter uma máquina para fotografar o que está a NE  até mete medo a nuvem



Deve ser o outro lado disto: 














19.1º 
1009.5mb
88% HR

EDIT: Agora que penso nisso, não deve ter sido o mesmo, porque estas nuvens estavam no litoral, algures entre a Praia da Areia Branca e talvez até Santa Cruz...


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2011 às 21:08)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

Fotos de a pouco:

Aqui dava para ver nitidamente a célula a rodar:








Teve quase:


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 21:20)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2011*

E pronto acho que a festa acabou.  Pressão em subida com 1010 hPa, 16.5ºC e 93% HR, vai chovendo.

E aqui vai o timelapse, que apesar de ser longo (2:48) tem vistas bem boas.


----------



## Teles (1 Set 2011 às 22:38)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

Boas , por aqui o melhor da festa tem passado ao lado , a percipitação acumulada até ao momento é apenas de 3,0mm , temperatura actual de 19,8ºC.
Algumas fotos , desde já desculpem a qualidade


----------



## actioman (1 Set 2011 às 23:50)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2011*

Por cá não foi mau de todo, fiquei com 23,7mm. Claro se entro nas comparações com o resto do Alentejo, fico um pouco frustrado. Não tive um acumulado de destaque, actividade eléctrica muito reduzida e visualmente também não foi nada fotogénico este dia que agora acaba.  Mas ainda assim foi um bom dia de chuva! 

Um pequeno resumo ilustrativo do dia:

Um arco-íris bem baixo





Muita nebulosidade baixa:





E alguns momentos de precipitação mais intensa (30mm/h)





O ambiente também refrescou muito e registo neste momento 15,4ºC que são, até ao momento a mínima do dia. A máxima não foi além dos 19,5ºC pelas 01h27.


----------



## Geiras (2 Set 2011 às 00:32)

Postem muito


----------



## Gato Preto (2 Set 2011 às 01:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*



Gato Preto disse:


> Mamatus muito bem formados agora no Baleal.
> Mais logo coloco as fotos.
> Está um dia de praia fabuloso. Parece que o verão começou hoje aqui.



Aqui estão as fotos prometidas...

Esta tarde no Baleal, Peniche:













Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Stormm (2 Set 2011 às 02:02)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2011*

Pessoal, fica aqui a minha foto do dia, apesar de não ter chuvido nada de especial ainda deu para tirar uma boa foto! Espero que gostem!!


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2011 às 12:35)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2011*

Céu parcialmente nublado mas existem cumulonimbus congestus e mediocris a crescer por todo o lado. A tarde deve ser de aguaceiros.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2011 às 12:43)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2011*

Por agora a trovoada dispersou mais, estando sobretudo a leste de Estremoz: EUCLID


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Set 2011 às 13:06)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

Chove bem aqui agora.

Há momentos (NW):


----------



## Teles (2 Set 2011 às 17:12)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

Boas , algumas fotos do dia de hoje:












Foto da célula que se encontra neste momento a Este:


----------



## Teles (2 Set 2011 às 17:55)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

E a célula a Este não para de aumentar devido ao seu tamanho tive de diminuir o zoom e fazer uma panorâmica:


----------



## Geiras (2 Set 2011 às 18:29)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2011*

Há pouco a Este de Castelo Branco o céu estava assim:


----------



## PDias (3 Set 2011 às 00:12)

Boa noite, 

aqui ficam algumas fotografias de 01/09/2011, tiradas entre as 16.00H e 20.30H. 


















































































A chuva por aqui passou sempre ao lado, sendo que nestes 3 dias só acumulei 7 mm, trovoada pouca e ao longe, o vento calmo com temperatura agradável, e o contraste do céu proporcionou belas imagens.


----------

